# Show your self made random images (No google photos please)



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Post any self made images of landscapes, portraits, wild life etc. Good or bad, doesn't matter, we all have to start somewhere. Let me go first..

IMG_0742 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0773 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0791 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9849 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9432 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9534 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9528 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9553 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9783 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9825 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9817 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9829 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9422 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0729 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1552 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1559 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1640 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_3696 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_3717 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

Very good ! Funny photo ! ^^


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

These are over 2 years old images actually, didn't know much about photography then and I was using auto mode all the time.


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

In the automatic mode, you can get as good photos. Can I also show my pictures here ?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Of course, that's what this thread for.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

4 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_8231 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_8311 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_8335 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

22


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Very sharp images, well done!


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

Thank you so much ! ^^


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

22


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice marco shots!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9316 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9326 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_9331 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_8966 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8974 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_8975 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_8976 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_8978 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

Great ! Photos in large format look very impressive !


----------



## Mo_Hy (Feb 17, 2014)

Those are very good pictures!


----------



## Mo_Hy (Feb 17, 2014)

some of my photos

20131224_092445 by hyire, on Flickr

20131224_092641 by hyire, on Flickr

DSCN0307 by hyire, on Flickr

DSCN0321 by hyire, on Flickr

DSCN0316 by hyire, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9377 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9381 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9389 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9447 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9448 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9391 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC00230 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8642 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8648 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8650 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8657 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8658 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dimkaber75 said:


> I understand you. This camera without interchangeable lenses. On a normal function and a large zoom. There's nothing complicated.


I just recreated a moon shot like yours with the same camera.. 

Panasonic DMC-FZ200
107.8 mm, 1/80 sec, f/5.6, ISO 250
4,000 × 2,248 (9 MP)
Download:
JPEG

moon by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0721 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0720 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0719 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8209 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4131 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7829 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7830 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7854 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7859 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7861 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9828 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0939 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0940 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0727 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0975 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_0989 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1000 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

IMG_1006 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20171021_154128 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20171021_154019 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20171021_154214 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20171021_154148 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20171021_154156 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Up on the local mountains 2 winters ago.

20161229_115354 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20161229_115402 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20161229_115428 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20161229_131336 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

20161229_131339 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

At Queen Elizabeth Park

IMG_2820 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_2821 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1659 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_1627 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Surrey City Hall, a city within the metro Vancouver boundary.

20170707_112910 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170707_112935 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170707_113006 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170707_113141 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170707_113705 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170707_113719 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*January 10th of 2017 at Athens (morning time)*

Φωτογραφία0125 by christos-greece, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0126 by christos-greece, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0127 by christos-greece, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0128 by christos-greece, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0129 by christos-greece, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0130 by christos-greece, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0131 by christos-greece, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0132 by christos-greece, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0133 by christos-greece, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0134 by christos-greece, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0135 by christos-greece, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0136 by christos-greece, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0137 by christos-greece, on Flickr

Φωτογραφία0138 by christos-greece, on Flickr

 :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty snowy photos!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver harbour

IMG_7957 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_7959 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_7960 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_7961 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_7969 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170115_125705 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

You can see the Vancouver skyline is in the background.

20170115_131107 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Zoom zoom

IMG_3066 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


Little Hut

IMG_3083 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


Clear water

IMG_3069 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


Crabs catching cages

IMG_3080 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A distance suburb from Vancouver

20151001_113730 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_113755 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_113831 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_113842 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_113937 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

20151001_114134 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Foggy morning

3 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

5 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr

6 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rose Garden at University of BC

20140526_094832 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20140526_094858 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20140526_094931 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20140526_094946 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Mont des Arts by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr




La Rotonde by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Blue Hour Brussels by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Brussels Flatiron by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


*Some random images I took years ago ^^ *


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Port Moody Inlet Park, BC

20170129_150634 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170129_150650 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170129_150803 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170129_150847 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170129_150939 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170129_150947 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170129_151046 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170129_151159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170129_151226 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170129_151347 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1574 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1627 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1637 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1647 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1659 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_2820 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170217_165633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170217_165707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170217_165642 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170217_121748 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170220_175302 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170222_072041 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, YF :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ Excellent last pic! :applause:
And he won my heart  :



Yellow Fever said:


> IMG_1647 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170222_072056 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170222_072102 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170224_182833 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170305_093349 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170305_093400 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170305_093420 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla, México - Cholula - Our Lady of Remedies Sanctuary by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park - Farewell dear friends by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico - Puebla - Ex Hacienda de Chautla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Excellent photos and thanks for sharing them here! kay:


----------



## Kigali_Paris (Mar 31, 2011)

Not photo but a video about one of the many Africa's gems  :


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinatown, Vancouver

IMG_9678 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9685 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9687 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9692 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9686 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, guys  :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170318_174445 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170318_174448 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170318_174455 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Atlantis Bahamas by A Chicagoan, on Flickr

Seven whole years ago, when I was a lot younger than I am now and I didn't even know about the Atlantis hotel, I took this picture from a cruise ship with my mom's phone. (I didn't even have my own phone yet!)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ you did a great job as a kid! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown, Burnaby, a suburb city in metro Vancouver region.


IMG_1773 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*"Spring" Sculpture in Jinan, China*
 
Spring, Jinan by A Chicagoan, on Flickr

I'm proud to have gone places very few SSC members have gone before!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinese garden

IMG_9721 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9724 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9728 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9729 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9737 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Saskatoon, a small city in Canadian Prairie.

IMG_0868 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0869 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0874 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0875 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0878 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0839 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0840 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0846 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0847 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0848 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0849 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver Chinatown

IMG_9810 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9810 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9814 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9816 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Quebec City (it doesn't have a Chinatown)*
Québec City Skyline by A Chicagoan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

It doesn't have a skyline we expect for a city its size either, some much smaller Canadian cities have a better skyline.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Mexico City - Soumaya Museum seen from the Jumex Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Former Headquarters of the Senate of the Republic - Irene Zundel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


México - Tlaxcala - Val'Quirico - Iztaccihuatl Volcano by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Yellow Fever said:


> It doesn't have a skyline we expect for a city its size either, some much smaller Canadian cities have a better skyline.


My photo is really bad, the actual skyline is much better.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Not really, I was there last summer and found its skyline is boring with only 3 or 4 20 story buildings and thats it.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ Well, in my experience most people think Quebec City's skyline is just a castle and an ugly Brutalist skyscraper. But yeah, they only have 5 buildings with more than 20 stories.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver Chinatown

IMG_9818 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9819 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9820 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9821 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Freshly paved Interstate 93*
 
Interstate 93 in Tilton, New Hampshire by Percival Kestreltail, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

White Rock

DSC02053 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02061 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02062 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02068 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

White Rock

DSC02053 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02061 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02062 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02068 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC02070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ My mom's friend from school lives there with her annoying daughter. I will say it looks . . . different from how I had imagined. Is that a castle in the 3rd picture?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

It does look like a castle but its a house.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancity Chinatown.

IMG_9822 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9825 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9826 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9827 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Surrey Best Buy store

IMG_4938 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


Canadian Tire

IMG_4937 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice new photos  :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

LISBON:

Praça do Comércio 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

TOKYO:

Tokyo_Cityhall_skyline_14 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Tokyo_Nishi_Shinjuku_012 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

DSC04217 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
DSC06496 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Tokyo_Asakusa_053 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Tokyo_Asakusa_095 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Tokyo_Asakusa_082 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Tokyo_Imperial_Palace_16 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Tokyo_Bunkyo_57 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
https://www.worldtravelimages.net/Tokyo.html



BIRMINGHAM:

St Martin in the Bullring, Selfridges 05.JPG by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

https://www.worldtravelimages.net/Birmingham.html

DUBAI:

Dubai_Jumeira_pano_small by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Dubai_05_278 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Dubai_02_088 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

https://www.worldtravelimages.net/Dubai.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

HONG KONG:

Hong_Kong_D3_305 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Central by night 02 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Sheung Wan 29 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Kowloon by night 119 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

https://www.worldtravelimages.net/Hong_Kong.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

NEW YORK:

DSC07088 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

DSC06860 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

DSC06781_colored by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

DSC06808 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

DSC06805 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

DSC06631 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

https://www.worldtravelimages.net/New_York.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

CHICAGO:

Sears Tower (Willis Tower) 26 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Jackson Blvd 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 010 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 091 - 333 Wacker Drive by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Millennium Park 51 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Millennium Park 16 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

S Michigan Avenue 105 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 058 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Chicago Riverwalk 045 - Marina City by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

https://www.worldtravelimages.net/Chicago.html


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Saskatoon, Sask

IMG_0946 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0947 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0948 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0949 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0953 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0954 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

White Rock, A seaside town within the Metro Vancouver region

IMG_1559 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1551 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1550 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1549 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1501 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Saskatoon.

IMG_0958 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0959 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0960 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0961 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0964 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0965 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver Chinatown

IMG_9832 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9833 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown

DSC04021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04101 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


New West

IMG_0696 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0692 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0688 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0686 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The nature in Vancouver looks quite similar to here in Sweden, but the architecture is really different, even though we have started constructing these kind of buildings here as well. Great photos!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

University of Saskatoon in Saskatchewan

IMG_0995 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1001 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1003 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1002 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1006 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love this truck and the trailer home too.



IMG_3025 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3027 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3028 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3029 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

metrotown, burnaby

DSC04005 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC04018 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03982 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Surrey

IMG_0527 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Metrotown

DSC04104 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

False Creek
DSC03561 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03562 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01172 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01261 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01283 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01284 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01285 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City - National Museum of Art (MUNAL) - Jaume Plensa by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Plaza del Servicio a la Patria by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Presidente Masaryk Avenue by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Regina, Sask

IMG_2405 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2406 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2415 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2416 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0933 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0942 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0944 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0948 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0952 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver

IMG_0741 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0764 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0708 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Regina, Sask

IMG_2419 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2423 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2425 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2429 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

New Westminster

IMG_0658 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0659 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0661 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0662 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Victoria BC

IMG_3168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3169 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3170 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3172 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3173 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3175 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

North shore mountains, the foreground is the natives reserved community in Tsawwassen.

IMG_2822 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2825 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2836 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More Regina, Sask

IMG_2441 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2443 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2444 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2447 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2450 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy Rosary Cathedral Parish, Vancouver

IMG_7008 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6534 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6533 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown

IMG_2834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2826 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2859 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Hung :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown from Deer Lake

IMG_1121 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Regina, Sask

IMG_2466 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2468 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2469 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2470 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2472 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Regina


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More from Regina

IMG_2475 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2478 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2480 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2482 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2487 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pont de l'Île Bridge, Quebec City

DSC03038 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



Saint-Pierre-de-l'Île-d'Orléans 

DSC03039 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03042 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03043 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

DSC03044 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Regina

IMG_2497 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2502 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2505 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2507 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2512 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Quebec City

DSC03045 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC03047 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC03049 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC03050 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC03051 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Regina, Sask

IMG_2516 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2515 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2517 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2539 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2563 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2564 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2543 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

University of Regina

20170909_085002 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170909_085004 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170909_085105 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170909_085324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My snowman

Before

20200117_162123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200117_162140 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200117_162130 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

After

20200119_152423 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

U of Regina

20170909_085439 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170909_085502 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170909_085538 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170909_090401 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170909_090410 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Chinese New Year at Metrotown

20200126_125303-2 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8567 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8564 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8562 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8558 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8553 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8550 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8548 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8546 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8535 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Italy in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada is an area in the eastern part of the city, in the Grandview-Woodland neighbourhood, often synonymous with the Commercial Drive area.



Historically this area was an enclave of ethnic Italians and Italian businesses. Today, after a period of steady decline, it is again a multi-cultural, vibrant commercial centre.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Italy,_Vancouver



1 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



20200130_142031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20200130_142127 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20200130_142226 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20200130_142239 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20200130_142352 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Downtown

IMG_6960 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7006 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7007 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7089 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Italy, Vancouver

20200130_142422 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_142451 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_142508 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_142521 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

10th and commercial

20200116_162006(0) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200116_162014 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Surrey

20200117_141136 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200117_151516 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200117_151730 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200117_151752 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200117_151457 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Italy

20200130_142532 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_142629 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_142645 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_142712 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Brentwood

DSC04563 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04561 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04560 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04540 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Italy

20200130_142757 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_142807 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_142831 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_142839 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Boston*

 
Seaport District Boston by A Chicagoan, on Flickr


----------



## grobo (Dec 27, 2009)

*Kraljevica, Croatia 23.02.2020. *










Photo made by Me


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Eagle mountain, Coquitlam

IMG_9768 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9742 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9734 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9733 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Amazon warehouse in Tsawwassen 

IMG_8880 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8878 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8877 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8876 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

White Rock

IMG_8205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8206 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8207 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

North Van
IMG_8812 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8827 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8828 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8872 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8911 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Massive aboriginal condo building close to Tsawwassen ferry terminal
IMG_2863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2860 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

aboriginal homes
IMG_2869 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2870 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2871 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2872 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Italy in Vancouver


20200130_143700 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_143719 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_143748 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_143755 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sidewalk arts in White Rock

027 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
028 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
029 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6618 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7668 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8404 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8405 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Metrotown

248 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
238 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
192 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
191 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

my city of Coimbra, in Portugal


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver
IMG_8417 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8424 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8425 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Malá Strana, Prague


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Italy
20200130_145137 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_145145 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_145154 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_145305 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Downtown Vancouver

IMG_1270 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1277 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1269 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1268 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1266 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Downtown Moose Jaw, Sask

IMG_1998 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1997 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1996 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1995 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1994 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Italy, Vancouver

20200130_145313 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_145347 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_145411 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_145428 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Montemor-o-Velho, central Portugal


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

English Bay, Vancouver

312 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
306 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
052 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
051 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
050 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
049 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
048 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
046 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
039 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

*Mount Rinjani (3,726 m)*
Lombok Island, West Nusa Tenggara, Indonesia
July-August 2016 (four days of mountaineering in a part of wilderness paradise)


----------



## matsoc (Nov 19, 2016)

Grayton Beach, FL


----------



## matsoc (Nov 19, 2016)

Ocean City Boardwalk, Maryland


----------



## matsoc (Nov 19, 2016)

New York City traffic coming back from the Hamptons


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Centennial Beach Boundary Bay Regional Park

IMG_8925 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8928 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8934 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8942 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9824 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9825 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More Centennial Beach Boundary Bay Regional Park

IMG_9779 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9838 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9849 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9862 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9884 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver

20200130_150509 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_150542 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_150613 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_144718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

573 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
578 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
585 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
591 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
592 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
017 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
015 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
011 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
009 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

635 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
636 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
637 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
638 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
639 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
662 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
663 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
669 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
672 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200130_151011 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_151045 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_151115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200130_151125 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170710_110004 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170710_110709 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170710_110742 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170710_111744 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170710_112409 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Moose Jaw, Sask 

IMG_1956 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1955 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1954 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1953 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1952 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Would love to visit Brazil one day!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Just come in, boss! 🤗
There are many places to visit! Be welcome!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wait for me at the airport? Lol


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

🤣 sure!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

haha, I'd need an interpreter anyway and you will be the one.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

🤗 I do! But don't let RC know It🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170319_102848 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170319_104450 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170319_104512 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170319_104533 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/21Zw7tB


__
https://flic.kr/p/21Zw5EB


__
https://flic.kr/p/21Zw7eD


__
https://flic.kr/p/ZD7D7F


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170319_104616 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170319_104623 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170319_105452 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170319_105941 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/25hxSNT


__
https://flic.kr/p/2fPzi5E


__
https://flic.kr/p/2fPeygk


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9991 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9992 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9994 by City Of Rain, on FlickrIMG_9995 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170402_113341 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_113410 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_150152 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_150418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170402_155617 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_155622 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_160031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_163523 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170402_163537 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_163541 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_163545 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20170402_163557 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0010 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0011 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0013 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0018 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0097 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0099 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0101 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0102 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/tCm6EF


__
https://flic.kr/p/sFraq4


__
https://flic.kr/p/tCiFAD


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Where is it?


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Is a historic colonial farm, in Bananal, near my city. I spent a weekend there. Lovely place...
I made a thread








Bananal - SP, resquícios do tempo áureo do café.


Oi, gente ! :hi: Finalmente fui conhecer Bananal, uma das cidades do circuito do Vale Histórico. No meu thread do Cone Leste Paulista, vocês podem ver um pouco de outras cidades desse mesmo roteiro, como Cunha, Silveiras, Queluz, São José do Barreiro e Areias. É pequena e tranquila mas...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0117 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0118 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0119 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5073 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5089 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5032 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5033 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5060 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5491 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5492 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5565 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5774 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5777 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6236 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6239 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6243 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6244 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## nathan9104 (Mar 21, 2020)

Took some photos of buildings in Del Mar, California, some mountains with snow nearby and also San Diego! sorry for the angles... I was in the car! 😉


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6601 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6609 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20190317_122428 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9217 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9251 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190419_124846 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9945 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01484 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01488 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01512 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01523 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01528 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01549 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01550 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01551 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01562 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01626 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01628 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01634 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01684 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01694 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01695 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01698 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Water and hot x mountain with snow...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1053 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1175 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1265 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1266 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
2 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
3 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
4 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Simon Fraser University in Burnaby, Metro Vancouver

IMG_1529 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1530 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1532 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1540 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1547 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1535 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02351 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02357 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC02428 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ladner

IMG_5125 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5126 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5129 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5135 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More Ladner

IMG_5175 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5177 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5178 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5186 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5197 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4511 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4517 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4518 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4519 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4520 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Santa Fe District by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

All photos here are really beautiful. I hope my few purely amateurish photos won't be bad taste to post here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Boathouses in North Vancouver

IMG_4110 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4106 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4105 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4090 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4083 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4113 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4485 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4487 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4488 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4500 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4507 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4439 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4442 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4447 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4448 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4469 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00645 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00666 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00639 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00640 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4074 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5244 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5245 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5246 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5248 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5250 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4546 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4559 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4937 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9308 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8685 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2068 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2069 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2074 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2076 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2077 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Steveston Fisherman's Wharf, Richmond

IMG_4168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4167 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4172 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4169 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4166 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4163 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4164 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9389 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9381 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9377 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9320 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9253 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00230 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00231 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00238 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00242 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00249 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00959 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00970 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00972 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC00976 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01016 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01044 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC01045 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180515_115103 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180515_115855 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20180515_120336 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2998 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1973 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1976 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2143 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1758 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7151 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7162 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7165 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7195 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7208 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7210 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7211 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7212 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7219 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7222 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7223 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7228 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7239 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7251 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7255 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7260 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7262 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7275 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_7278 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_7279 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_7304 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_7313 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7576 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7595 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7596 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7598 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6636 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6641 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6642 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6652 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7576 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7577 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7644 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7646 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7661 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7666 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7667 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7692 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7699 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7919 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7920 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8140 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8148 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8149 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8150 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8152 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8154 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8162 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8164 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8166 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8169 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8178 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8181 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20191228_125146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7570 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7571 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7829 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7857 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7858 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7861 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7983 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7987 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7999 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8001 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8519 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8520 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8521 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Mexico City - Antara by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Carso by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Soumaya Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Castle by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200117_152347 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04536 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04601 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8176 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8208 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8687 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8688 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8689 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8690 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8701 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8703 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8713 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8714 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8716 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8717 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8325 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8328 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8494 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8495 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8523 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8513 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8514 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8727 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8733 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_8732 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_8783 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_8740 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8774 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8784 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8785 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8786 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8816 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8795 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8821 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8822 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8847 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8852 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8853 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8854 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8855 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8870 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8556 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8557 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8558 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8565 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8566 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8569 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8643 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8884 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8886 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8890 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8894 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8906 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8911 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8912 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8914 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos; really great work, Hung


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8922 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_8923 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_8924 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_8925 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8931 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8932 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8935 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8936 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8948 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8951 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8952 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8953 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8958 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8959 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8960 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8962 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8969 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8970 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8971 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8972 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8982 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9152 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9355 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9356 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9390 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9404 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9405 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9407 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9408 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9432 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9438 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9465 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9468 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9519 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9528 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9533 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9535 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9559 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9560 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9561 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9564 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec - Fuente de la Templanza by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Lake by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Mexico City - Chapultepec Park - A mother with her new baby by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9587 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9396 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9522 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9529 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_9531 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9714 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9715 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9719 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9725 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9751 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9754 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9755 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9756 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9774 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8838 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8847 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8894 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0430 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0432 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0433 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0435 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0569 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0570 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0572 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0578 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0653 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0662 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0664 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0668 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0671 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0693 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0694 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0696 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0697 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

239 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
244 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
245 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
251 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

285 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
286 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
287 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
289 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
292 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

235 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0181 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0183 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0210 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0214 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0246 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0298 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0184 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0222 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0220 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0223 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0298 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0299 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0302 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0355 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0356 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0357 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0358 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0369 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0370 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0375 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0368 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4320 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4323 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4324 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4326 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4327 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4335 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4337 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4339 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4290 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4344 (1) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_111039 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200829_115646 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_115652 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_121128 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_121134 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200829_132910 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_133617 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_133751 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_135419 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_135446 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200829_141226 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_141448 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_141450 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_141454 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_141457 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200829_141525 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_141538 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_141601 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200829_141614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04710 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04712 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04714 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04723 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04724 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04729 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04732 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04733 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04746 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04752 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04753 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04759 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04766 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04761 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5024 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5162 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5175 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5176 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5177 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5178 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5154 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5167 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5173 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5408 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5416 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5450 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5453 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4808 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4812 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4814 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4817 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4859 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4860 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4861 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4862 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4883 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4890 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4891 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4901 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Aella (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4986 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4989 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4997 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5082 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5667 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5668 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5669 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5693 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates; well done


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5715 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5717 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5734 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5663 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5697 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2270 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2271 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2284 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2285 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2287 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2288 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2315 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2317 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2282 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2285 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Some Random clicks from last month !


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2297 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2290 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2289 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2288 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2287 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2284 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0824 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6521 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6519 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6566 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

